# Diabetics



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi this is for anyone who's diabetic?  What kinds of foods are you eating?  How long have you been a diabetic?  And are you taking medication?  I went to a siminar about diabetes. This doctor claims that he can reverse type 2 diabetes, I listened intensely, he had rules, No video taping, No asking questions. We had to sign NDA. So during his lecture he let us know that he will not accept everyone, he only accepts 8 clients a month. Anyway at the end it seem like he was trying to scare us into signing up with him?  He said if you don't care about your health I don't. Things like that. He said excercise is bad for diabetics?  Who would you believe?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Patnono,
I’m not diabetic but am a nutritionist and type 2 diabetes CAN be reversed with diet and exercise. Exercise lowers blood sugar in the long run which is really good for diabetes. I’m not sure why this doctor would say it’s bad for you. Trust your gut. 
It sounds as though he’s about to sell you something ........

https://www.livescience.com/25651-diabetes-remission-diet-exercise.html
No asking questions????

Really? 

Why not go to a dietitian or nutritionist for some professional help? Most conventional doctors aren’t educated much in health & nutrition.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hi Patnono,
> I’m not diabetic but am a nutritionist and type 2 diabetes CAN be reversed with diet and exercise. Exercise lowers blood sugar in the long run which is really good for diabetes. I’m not sure why this doctor would say it’s bad for you. Trust your gut.
> It sounds as though he’s about to sell you something ........
> 
> ...



Thank you, I thought that was wierd he would say No excercising too. He said because your body is exhausted from the diabetes???  He had only Perfect reviews on his site.  I am skeptical, I'm like who do you believe, both sides want your money?  As soon as he was done speaking, he dissapeared   I wanted to know how deep financially this would take me?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Rick was Type 2 diabetic.  He was on insulin. He used the Lantis Solostar pen.  I suggest getting a magazine like Diabetes Today.  There is another with Diabetic recipes.  You can also find recipes online.   Eat lots of vegies.  Watch natural sugar content in many fruits.  I prepared nutritional recipes using Rick's favorite vegies, turkey and chicken. Occasionally pork. 
Check your blood glucose often.  
I would often buy him the Glucerna snack bars for a snack.  When he was in the nursing home, toward the end and was not eating well, they often gave him the Boost or Glucerna shakes.  
About "reversing" diabetes, I would take that with a grain of salt.  With proper eating, and weight management, you can control it. Rick was diabetic for about 20 years. During that time his doctor was able to cut back and eliminate a couple of his meds, and cut back on the amount of insulin he was injecting. That was about it.  I have heard stories of people saying they got to go off insulin, but I am wary of those claims.
I agree with seeing a Nutritionist who is knowledgable on the specific diet. Often your insurance may cover the visits*


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Thank you, I thought that was wierd he would say No excercising too. He said because your body is exhausted from the diabetes???  He had only Perfect reviews on his site.  I am skeptical, I'm like who do you believe, both sides want your money?  As soon as he was done speaking, he dissapeared   I wanted to know how deep financially this would take me?


Oh forgot to mention I did go to a dietician that the neighborhood hospital offered, they too said diabetes cannot be reversed?  And I went to this doctors website, he's also a chiropractor?  It's like being a plastic surgeon and a dentist?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Rick was Type 2 diabetic.  He was on insulin. He used the Lantis Solostar pen.  I suggest getting a magazine like Diabetes Today.  There is another with Diabetic recipes.  You can also find recipes online.   Eat lots of vegies.  Watch natural sugar content in many fruits.  I prepared nutritional recipes using Rick's favorite vegies, turkey and chicken. Occasionally pork.
> Check your blood glucose often.
> I would often buy him the Glucerna snack bars for a snack.  When he was in the nursing home, toward the end and was not eating well, they often gave him the Boost or Glucerna shakes.
> About "reversing" diabetes, I would take that with a grain of salt.  With proper eating, and weight management, you can control it. Rick was diabetic for about 20 years. During that time his doctor was able to cut back and eliminate a couple of his meds, and cut back on the amount of insulin he was injecting. That was about it.  I have heard stories of people saying they got to go off insulin, but I am wary of those claims.
> I agree with seeing a Nutritionist who is knowledgable on the specific diet. Often your insurance may cover the visits*



I found out I was diabetic when I went to urgent Care. My regular doctor didn't know what type diabetes I had?  And she said I didn't need to test my blood???  I still don't, can't get anyone to show me???  My blood test have been showing that my sugar is under control.  So that good, I changed that doctor then the next one also he was refusing to give me a referral for a podiatrist, even though he said I had foot fungus, he said it wouldn't Kill Me???


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Oh forgot to mention I did go to a dietician that the neighborhood hospital offered, they too said diabetes cannot be reversed?  And I went to this doctors website, he's also a chiropractor?  It's like being a plastic surgeon and a dentist?


 I would not count on it or expect it to happen but I’ve known three people who were diagnosed with diabetes who quit taking all insulin from managing their blood sugar levels. 

I’d suggest learning how to test and monitor your blood sugar. The equipment they have these days is amazing. You are best to be in the know now even if your blood sugar is currently stable. 

Our last Schnoodle was diabetic. She got a shot of insulin twice a day. 

I’d be sceptical also. Find out all you can about it so  you are well informed 



Patnono said:


> Thank you, I thought that was wierd he would say No excercising too. He said because your body is exhausted from the diabetes???  He had only Perfect reviews on his site.  I am skeptical, I'm like who do you believe, both sides want your money?  As soon as he was done speaking, he dissapeared   I wanted to know how deep financially this would take me?



This does sound weird. Ethical, legit doctors shouldn’t be taking you off the Beeton Path trying to sell you something. It sounds shady to me. 

I mean I’m all for holistic healing but I’m also all about transparency. Why hide stuff if you have nothing to hide?

Stick to something tried, tested and true that’s logical and sound. 

Good luck.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I would not count on it or expect it to happen but I’ve known three people who were diagnosed with diabetes who quit taking all insulin from managing their blood sugar levels.
> 
> I’d suggest learning how to test and monitor your blood sugar. The equipment they have these days is amazing. You are best to be in the know now even if your blood sugar is currently stable.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have the testing kit, just don't know how to use it?  Someone suggested that the pharmacist can show me?  I didn't know they did that?  I had a friend who was selling alternative things, tried them thru did nothing for me. I hear about the side effects of these Medication's, that scares me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

I acquired type 2 last year.  Don't need meds. or insulin at this point.  I try to take my blood glucose nearly every day which was recommended by my diabetes educator.  She was very helpful to me with all the specifics of diabetes and what I eat.  I also have a diabetes guide given to me by her.  I don't usually use recipes but eat healthy foods.  I also have to watch fat in the diet and salt intake because of other health concerns I have.  My glucose was really good yesterday.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I acquired type 2 last year.  Don't need meds. or insulin at this point.  I try to take my blood glucose nearly every day which was recommended by my diabetes educator.  She was very helpful to me with all the specifics of diabetes and what I eat.  I also have a diabetes guide given to me by her.  I don't usually use recipes but eat healthy foods.  I also have to watch fat in the diet and salt intake because of other health concerns I have.  My glucose was really good yesterday.



That's Awesome, I'm taking medication, she said I didn't need to check my sugar?  She acted like it wasn't Serious?  By the way she's Not my doctor Anymore. I even ran out of Medication at one time, my doctor wasn't available to sign on for a refill, I was told not taking it for awhile would be Ok. Keep up the good Work


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

Patnono said:


> That's Awesome, I'm taking medication, she said I didn't need to check my sugar?  She acted like it wasn't Serious?  By the way she's Not my doctor Anymore. I even ran out of Medication at one time, my doctor wasn't available to sign on for a refill, I was told not taking it for awhile would be Ok. Keep up the good Work


Thanks Pat.  That's good she's not your doctor anymore.  With diabetes we need to check our glucose daily or more for those on medication I believe.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Pat.  That's good she's not your doctor anymore.  With diabetes we need to check our glucose daily or more for those on medication I believe.



I'll be getting on medicare in about 3 months, hopefully I can get better care. The doctor's that come with this insurance have been HORRIBLE.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I'll be getting on medicare in about 3 months, hopefully I can get better care. The doctor's that come with this insurance have been HORRIBLE.


I'm sorry to hear that Pat.  I hope you can get a better doctor.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Pat.  I hope you can get a better doctor.



Thanks me too?


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2019)

I was diagnosed 12 years ago.  My sister tested me with her meter - over 500.  Doctor wanted me on daily aspirin, diabetes drugs, insulin, & also told me to drink 6 glasses of Gatorade/day for dehydration.  Good thing I didn't listen to him; Gatorade is basically liquid sugar.  Second doctor told me his advice would likely put me in a coma or dead.  And lab tests showed I was not dehydrated.  You'd think a doctor would know.......
I did some research & was able to change my diet, normalize blood sugar & lose weight.  That was great, but (contrary to what we've been told about weight loss,) my blood sugar went UP after losing weight.  I've been insulin dependent for the past 5 years.  No meds other than insulin & careful diet.  I don't trust the safety of oral diabetes meds.
Diabetes is different in everyone.  My sister can function when her blood sugar is 60-70.  I can't safely stand or walk at anything under 100.

Diabetics have to be careful about choices of doctors and dentists.  I had an incompetent root canal by a dentist that caused sepsis, which can be deadly & the spreading infection also caused my blood sugar to spike - & I was too weak to get out of bed.  That cost me 8 days in the hospital - 4 days in ICU.
It also cost him - big time.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> I was diagnosed 12 years ago.  My sister tested me with her meter - over 500.  Doctor wanted me on daily aspirin, diabetes drugs, insulin, & also told me to drink 6 glasses of Gatorade/day for dehydration.  Good thing I didn't listen to him; Gatorade is basically liquid sugar.  Second doctor told me his advice would likely put me in a coma or dead.  And lab tests showed I was not dehydrated.  You'd think a doctor would know.......
> I did some research & was able to change my diet, normalize blood sugar & lose weight.  That was great, but (contrary to what we've been told about weight loss,) my blood sugar went UP after losing weight.  I've been insulin dependent for the past 5 years.  No meds other than insulin & careful diet.  I don't trust the safety of oral diabetes meds.
> Diabetes is different in everyone.  My sister can function when her blood sugar is 60-70.  I can't safely stand or walk at anything under 100.
> 
> ...


My blood sugar was 91 yesterday and I felt a lot better.  So sorry you went through so much due to the incompetent doctors!


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Hi this is for anyone who's diabetic?  What kinds of foods are you eating?  How long have you been a diabetic?  And are you taking medication?  I went to a siminar about diabetes. This doctor claims that he can reverse type 2 diabetes, I listened intensely, he had rules, No video taping, No asking questions. We had to sign NDA. So during his lecture he let us know that he will not accept everyone, he only accepts 8 clients a month. Anyway at the end it seem like he was trying to scare us into signing up with him?  He said if you don't care about your health I don't. Things like that. He said excercise is bad for diabetics?  Who would you believe?


Well, you can attend those seminars, but be careful about speakers who use the word "cure," instead of "control."  Some diabetics can control their blood sugar without meds or insulin for several years, some for a couple of years, & some can't without insulin or meds.  One of the things that bothers me about those seminars, is the way they're selling diets & supplements.  I've heard some diabetics suggest eating only foods that don't have carbohydrates - meat, eggs & cheese & not much else - I think they call it "Keto."  They'll criticize any food that has carbs because they raise blood sugar.  Personally, I don't think it's healthy to eat that way & it can cause other problems, but.....whatever.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 21, 2019)

win231 said:


> I was diagnosed 12 years ago.  My sister tested me with her meter - over 500.  Doctor wanted me on daily aspirin, diabetes drugs, insulin, & also told me to drink 6 glasses of Gatorade/day for dehydration.  Good thing I didn't listen to him; Gatorade is basically liquid sugar.  Second doctor told me his advice would likely put me in a coma or dead.  And lab tests showed I was not dehydrated.  You'd think a doctor would know.......
> I did some research & was able to change my diet, normalize blood sugar & lose weight.  That was great, but (contrary to what we've been told about weight loss,) my blood sugar went UP after losing weight.  I've been insulin dependent for the past 5 years.  No meds other than insulin & careful diet.  I don't trust the safety of oral diabetes meds.
> Diabetes is different in everyone.  My sister can function when her blood sugar is 60-70.  I can't safely stand or walk at anything under 100.
> 
> ...



Wow, I was going to say Gatorade is the worst thing you can drink.  So far I haven't experienced anything negative Happen to me surprisingly cause I've had the WORSE doctors who where of NO help. I just pee alot, I'm on metiforman, my blood test have all been good. I went to a siminar about diabetes, doctor claimed that he could reverse your diabetes?  But he said some weird things like excercise wasn't good for diabetics?  That diabetes makes you tired so it would make it WORSE?  This decease is so exhausting to deal with seems like anything you do is wrong?  Doctors don't even have the same answers?  Your story has me scared, I read that if you think your sugar is Too High drink apple cider vinegar.   Thanks for writing


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Hi this is for anyone who's diabetic?  What kinds of foods are you eating?  How long have you been a diabetic?  And are you taking medication?  I went to a siminar about diabetes. This doctor claims that he can reverse type 2 diabetes, I listened intensely, he had rules, No video taping, No asking questions. We had to sign NDA. So during his lecture he let us know that he will not accept everyone, he only accepts 8 clients a month. Anyway at the end it seem like he was trying to scare us into signing up with him?  He said if you don't care about your health I don't. Things like that. He said excercise is bad for diabetics?  Who would you believe?



This guy sounds like a snake oil salesman to me.  I do not believe any reputable MD would ask for a NDA.  That's ridiculous.  I wouldn't have anything to do with that guy or his "cures."


----------



## Patnono (Aug 23, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Rick was Type 2 diabetic.  He was on insulin. He used the Lantis Solostar pen.  I suggest getting a magazine like Diabetes Today.  There is another with Diabetic recipes.  You can also find recipes online.   Eat lots of vegies.  Watch natural sugar content in many fruits.  I prepared nutritional recipes using Rick's favorite vegies, turkey and chicken. Occasionally pork.
> Check your blood glucose often.
> I would often buy him the Glucerna snack bars for a snack.  When he was in the nursing home, toward the end and was not eating well, they often gave him the Boost or Glucerna shakes.
> About "reversing" diabetes, I would take that with a grain of salt.  With proper eating, and weight management, you can control it. Rick was diabetic for about 20 years. During that time his doctor was able to cut back and eliminate a couple of his meds, and cut back on the amount of insulin he was injecting. That was about it.  I have heard stories of people saying they got to go off insulin, but I am wary of those claims.
> I agree with seeing a Nutritionist who is knowledgable on the specific diet. Often your insurance may cover the visits*



My insurance won't cover a nutritionist, out of pocket to see one on my own would be $400. I
 Which I can't afford, I've bought recipe books and got recipes off the internet.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 23, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> This guy sounds like a snake oil salesman to me.  I do not believe any reputable MD would ask for a NDA.  That's ridiculous.  I wouldn't have anything to do with that guy or his "cures."



I'm not going too, thanks


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 23, 2019)

I think the recipe books, and good internet research will help. Rick never went to a nutritionist.


----------



## win231 (Aug 23, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Wow, I was going to say Gatorade is the worst thing you can drink.  So far I haven't experienced anything negative Happen to me surprisingly cause I've had the WORSE doctors who where of NO help. I just pee alot, I'm on metiforman, my blood test have all been good. I went to a siminar about diabetes, doctor claimed that he could reverse your diabetes?  But he said some weird things like excercise wasn't good for diabetics?  That diabetes makes you tired so it would make it WORSE?  This decease is so exhausting to deal with seems like anything you do is wrong?  Doctors don't even have the same answers?  Your story has me scared, I read that if you think your sugar is Too High drink apple cider vinegar.   Thanks for writing


When blood sugar is too  high, drinking lots of water can help your body get rid of some of the extra sugar.  I've heard about vinegar but I've never tried it.  But the only way to lower very high blood sugar is insulin - preferably fast-acting--and exercise.

Re:  Scary doctors - Several years ago, I read something that I didn't believe at the time - that some doctors, dentists, RN's & paramedics are drawn to the medical profession because they enjoy seeing people suffer.  I've grown to believe it after experiencing two dentists and the one doctor I mentioned above when I was first diagnosed with diabetes.  Why else would a doctor tell a diabetic to drink Gatorade?  Even though I didn't know much about diabetes when I was first diagnosed, I asked him, "Doesn't Gatorade have sugar in it?"  He replied, "Not really."

One dentist I was referred to for a root canal was like that.  I've had 28 root canals, so I know what to expect.  Very little pain when it's done right.  Before he started, he said, "If you feel any pain, just raise your hand to let me know & I'll give you more anesthetic."  My first clue was when he started drilling before I was even half numb.  When I raised my hand, he ignored me & just drilled with MORE pressure.  He gave me a tiny bit of anesthetic & started drilling again, even after I said I could feel everything.  The second time, I almost jumped out the chair & he SMILED.  I grabbed his hand, got up from the chair, stood 1 inch from him & said, "Get out of here & have your other dentist come in because you won't survive this procedure."  He chuckled & said, "You mean you won't survive it."
I said, "No, YOU won't survive it."
He got the message & left quickly.  His partner in the practice came in & asked me, "What did you say to him....he's going home & he's scared?"
I explained what he was doing & he said, "Hmmmm, several other patients complained about him."
I said, "It's not wise to have him here; you're discouraging patients from coming here.  He seems to enjoy causing pain.  And one of his patients who's not as nice as I am might hurt him & you'll have to clean up the mess."
He said, "You're right."  He completed the root canal - with hardly any pain.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 23, 2019)

win231 said:


> When blood sugar is too  high, drinking lots of water can help your body get rid of some of the extra sugar.  I've heard about vinegar but I've never tried it.  But the only way to lower very high blood sugar is insulin - preferably fast-acting--and exercise.
> 
> Re:  Scary doctors - Several years ago, I read something that I didn't believe at the time - that some doctors, dentists, RN's & paramedics are drawn to the medical profession because they enjoy seeing people suffer.  I've grown to believe it after experiencing two dentists and the one doctor I mentioned above when I was first diagnosed with diabetes.  Why else would a doctor tell a diabetic to drink Gatorade?  Even though I didn't know much about diabetes when I was first diagnosed, I asked him, "Doesn't Gatorade have sugar in it?"  He replied, "Not really."
> 
> ...




Wow it never accured to me about going to a dentist would be a problem for Diabetics?  I've been told I need a deep cleaning?  So I'm going to ask if they've worked on people with Diabetics?  I have tried Apple cider vinegar, it takes getting use too, add sweetener. I read it helps with blood sugar control. I've been drinking guava tea, I saw a doctor Oz program stating that it also helps.  Statements from other people who've used it.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2019)

I've been a type II for 25  years.  I was tired of it ruling every aspect of my life,
Five years ago, I said to hell with it!  I   still take my drugs, but the measuring, monitoring when and what to eat- were discarded.
I'm still careful, but I will no longer be a slave to  rules.
There are a log of rules, what foods,  when, how often that are in error.  I'm going to live what years of my life that are left as I
choose.
This is not for everybody, probably very few, but it is my way.


----------



## win231 (Aug 23, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Wow it never accured to me about going to a dentist would be a problem for Diabetics?  I've been told I need a deep cleaning?  So I'm going to ask if they've worked on people with Diabetics?  I have tried Apple cider vinegar, it takes getting use too, add sweetener. I read it helps with blood sugar control. I've been drinking guava tea, I saw a doctor Oz program stating that it also helps.  Statements from other people who've used it.


Every dentist will have new patients fill out that form & check of any diseases or conditions listed on it, including diabetes, heart issues, allergies to certain antibiotics or drugs, etc.  I've never heard of any dentist who hasn't treated diabetics.  But, diabetes can make infections more serious & life threatening, so if they're incompetent (like one of mine was) or they don't follow proper sterilization procedures, you can be in big trouble.

I only see a dentist when it is necessary - replace a crown or treat an infection.  IMO, it's not worth the risk, and I don't do "Deep Cleanings."  I don't consider it necessary.  I do floss & brush nightly.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 23, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> I've been a type II for 25  years.  I was tired of it ruling every aspect of my life,
> Five years ago, I said to hell with it!  I   still take my drugs, but the measuring, monitoring when and what to eat- were discarded.
> I'm still careful, but I will no longer be a slave to  rules.
> There are a log of rules, what foods,  when, how often that are in error.  I'm going to live what years of my life that are left as I
> ...


Wow you're brave, I've been diabetic for a couple of years that I know of?  Ive been trying to do the same thing eating what I'm suppose too, there's so much does and don't's. It's stressing me out, I suffer from anxiety and depression. So this is making these things worrisome. And I've been told I'm going Blind, not from the diabetes but Macular Degeneration, it's a slow progressive desease vitamins can help. I take my medication also, my blood test are always good. My sister in law refuses to take the Medication. Still careful but Not as much.


----------



## win231 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have several friends with life-threatening conditions.  It's interesting that the ones who are doing the best are the ones who don't automatically follow their doctor's advice.
A co-worker & friend started having chest pains when he was 67.  His doctor suggested immediate cardiac bypass surgery after an angiogram (I think that's the name of it)  showed blocked coronary arteries.  He refused because his father died on the operating table during his bypass surgery.  The doctor reassured him that it's a safer surgery now than when his father had it but he still said, "No."  The doctor said he will likely have a fatal heart attack within 6 months.  I guess that didn't scare him enough.  He changed his diet & started exercising.  We just celebrated his 85th birthday.  And he STILL rides his motorcycle.  What if he had the surgery?  Who knows?

His wife has Crohn's Disease.  Her doctor told her to avoid fiber - like salads.  But every time we go out to eat, she has a salad & Lentil Soup.  I asked her about that.  She said, "Well, I don't do everything my doctor tells me to do; I don't always agree with him."  She's 83 & she's had Crohn's for over 20 years.

My dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer when he was 70.  His doctor advised me to arrange Hospice care.  I did some research & found that when an older person has prostate cancer, it is much slower growing & frequently dormant, so the patient dies of something else; that's why it's not a good idea to treat it - the treatment will make him sick with no benefit.  I didn't arrange for Hospice & he wasn't treated & he died of a fall - 18 years later at 88.
I'm not saying doctors are always wrong.  I'm saying they're not always right.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Wow you're brave, I've been diabetic for a couple of years that I know of?  Ive been trying to do the same thing eating what I'm suppose too, there's so much does and don't's. It's stressing me out, I suffer from anxiety and depression. So this is making these things worrisome. And I've been told I'm going Blind, not from the diabetes but Macular Degeneration, it's a slow progressive desease vitamins can help. I take my medication also, my blood test are always good. My sister in law refuses to take the Medication. Still careful but Not as much.


Everyone needs to make their own decisions.  Sometimes, the patient knows best.  That doesn't mean the patient knows more than their doctor; it means the patient has lived in their body much longer than their doctor has been seeing them.

My sister (also diabetic) takes whatever drug her doctor recommends.  Blood pressure drugs, cholesterol drugs, etc.  Her doctor gives her the usual "You're diabetic, so you need these drugs to protect your kidneys."  Uh....well....your kidneys have to excrete any drugs you take, so that puts an extra strain on them, in addition to whatever extra strain the extra sugar puts on them.  And, if you follow one of those "Keto" diets (because they're low carb & don't raise blood sugar as much), your kidneys have to work harder to excrete the excess protein in such diets.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> I have several friends with life-threatening conditions.  It's interesting that the ones who are doing the best are the ones who don't automatically follow their doctor's advice.
> A co-worker & friend started having chest pains when he was 67.  His doctor suggested immediate cardiac bypass surgery after an angiogram (I think that's the name of it)  showed blocked coronary arteries.  He refused because his father died on the operating table during his bypass surgery.  The doctor reassured him that it's a safer surgery now than when his father had it but he still said, "No."  The doctor said he will likely have a fatal heart attack within 6 months.  I guess that didn't scare him enough.  He changed his diet & started exercising.  We just celebrated his 85th birthday.  And he STILL rides his motorcycle.  What if he had the surgery?  Who knows?
> 
> His wife has Crohn's Disease.  Her doctor told her to avoid fiber - like salads.  But every time we go out to eat, she has a salad & Lentil Soup.  I asked her about that.  She said, "Well, I don't do everything my doctor tells me to do; I don't always agree with him."  She's 83 & she's had Crohn's for over 20 years.
> ...


I agree, my grandfather was told to stop drinking, smoking, bad eating,. He was even obease. He told the doctor if I do, I will die?  He lived about another 20 year's to 88 years old. My previous doctor didn't even know what to do with my diagnosis, she's not even the one who did   I had to figure this out myself. I'm being careful but not going to obecess over it.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> Everyone needs to make their own decisions.  Sometimes, the patient knows best.  That doesn't mean the patient knows more than their doctor; it means the patient has lived in their body much longer than their doctor has been seeing them.
> 
> My sister (also diabetic) takes whatever drug her doctor recommends.  Blood pressure drugs, cholesterol drugs, etc.  Her doctor gives her the usual "You're diabetic, so you need these drugs to protect your kidneys."  Uh....well....your kidneys have to excrete any drugs you take, so that puts an extra strain on them, in addition to whatever extra strain the extra sugar puts on them.  And, if you follow one of those "Keto" diets (because they're low carb & don't raise blood sugar as much), your kidneys have to work harder to excrete the excess protein in such diets.



Yea, I was at a loss of what to do?  I try to balance the two. I get tested every 3 months sugar, kidneys etc. So far so good. I can't control these things. So doing my Best.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

I may be pre-diabetic. When I had the test last November, my fasting glucose was 119. Of course, it runs in my mother's side of the family, so I am not surprised. I can only blame myself, also. They days I do not do my volunteer work (average 2 days a week) I just lay in bed and watch TV or read, or sit at my computer. My diet is atrocious - mainly bread, cereal, pasta and snack food. They say eat 5 to 7 servings of fruit and vegetables a day. Okkkaaayyy....with me it's more like 5 to 7 servings a month. If I go to a potluck meal and they have tossed or fruit salad, then I do load up there, but these are infrequent. My BMI is between 35 and 40. I do drink a fair amount of tea, though and I don't smoke or drink alcohol.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I may be pre-diabetic. When I had the test last November, my fasting glucose was 119. Of course, it runs in my mother's side of the family, so I am not surprised. I can only blame myself, also. They days I do not do my volunteer work (average 2 days a week) I just lay in bed and watch TV or read, or sit at my computer. My diet is atrocious - mainly bread, cereal, pasta and snack food. They say eat 5 to 7 servings of fruit and vegetables a day. Okkkaaayyy....with me it's more like 5 to 7 servings a month. If I go to a potluck meal and they have tossed or fruit salad, then I do load up there, but these are infrequent. My BMI is between 35 and 40. I do drink a fair amount of tea, though and I don't smoke or drink alcohol.



I think the part I hate the most about diabetes is a contance need to watch what I eat??? I was eating like you, but I try to watch portions, eating Only whole wheat bread and pasta complex carbs easier sugar. I drink apple cider vinegar, guava tea, I read that if you eat too much carbs these drinks bring down the sugar levels. So are you at least taking medication?  How long have you been Diabetic?  This has me feeling depressed


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

I am always hungry and it's cravings for all the bad stuff - crackers, candy (I really like the Junior Mints, Junior Caramels and mini Charleston Chews), and chips. If I wasn't so hungry all the time, I might lose some weight and get my glucose down. If you have high bloood sugar, why do you crave sweets? Seems like it would be the opposite.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I think the part I hate the most about diabetes is a contance need to watch what I eat??? I was eating like you, but I try to watch portions, eating Only whole wheat bread and pasta complex carbs easier sugar. I drink apple cider vinegar, guava tea, I read that if you eat too much carbs these drinks bring down the sugar levels. So are you at least taking medication?  How long have you been Diabetic?  This has me feeling depressed


Before my weight-loss journey & diabetes diagnosis, I also thought "Whole Grain," Whole Wheat," etc. were healthy.  The research I did was enlightening.
The main issue is the word "Processed."  There is no way to make pasta, bread, crackers or chips without processing.  Grinding whole wheat into flour (or corn for corn or tortilla chips)  is processing & that is what makes the conversion to glucose happen much faster because your digestive system has much less work to do.  Whole grains have a little more fiber & fiber slows down the conversion to glucose & causes less of a spike, but will still cause a spike in most people.  The spike in blood glucose forces your pancreas to produce more insulin.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone.  That's why diabetics who use extra insulin to enable them to eat more processed carbs are frequently overweight & that's why weight is such an issue with everyone.  Forcing your pancreas to produce more insulin is what usually causes weight gain (or weight-loss prevention) in most people.
Consider a typical sandwich.  Without figuring in what's between the bread, each slice of bread is around 25 gms carbohydrate (sugar).  Most sandwiches use 2 slices of bread.  So....you're getting around 50 gms of sugar in the bread, alone.  A 12-ounce soft drink (that might go with the sandwich) has 40 gms of sugar.    Well...90 gms of sugar in one meal, not counting dessert or snacks.....
One of my favorite places to eat used to be Subway.....UNTIL I had to learn about processed carbs.  That fresh-baked bread I love so much has 80 gms of sugar by itself.  Yeah....that's TWO cans of soda worth of sugar.  I wouldn't want to take that much insulin; I'd probably have to buy larger clothes in a couple of weeks.
What's better?  Well, a mediums-size apple has around 12 gms of sugar BUT it also has 4 gms of fiber & several nutrients.  Fiber slows down digestion & that creates a slower rise in blood sugar which means less insulin needed.
To equal the sugar in a Subway sandwich, you'd have to eat 6-7 apples.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I may be pre-diabetic. When I had the test last November, my fasting glucose was 119. Of course, it runs in my mother's side of the family, so I am not surprised. I can only blame myself, also. They days I do not do my volunteer work (average 2 days a week) I just lay in bed and watch TV or read, or sit at my computer. My diet is atrocious - mainly bread, cereal, pasta and snack food. They say eat 5 to 7 servings of fruit and vegetables a day. Okkkaaayyy....with me it's more like 5 to 7 servings a month. If I go to a potluck meal and they have tossed or fruit salad, then I do load up there, but these are infrequent. My BMI is between 35 and 40. I do drink a fair amount of tea, though and I don't smoke or drink alcohol.


Well, 2 or more fasting glucose readings over 100 is considered pre diabetic, but you may be able to avoid diabetes by making some changes. It's not easy & not nearly as much fun.  My friends (who can eat anything) are always kidding me about eating lots of "Rabbit Food" because I eat lots of salad.  I always say, "Hey....I put beans in my salad; I don't think rabbits eat beans."


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I am always hungry and it's cravings for all the bad stuff - crackers, candy (I really like the Junior Mints, Junior Caramels and mini Charleston Chews), and chips. If I wasn't so hungry all the time, I might lose some weight and get my glucose down. If you have high bloood sugar, why do you crave sweets? Seems like it would be the opposite.



Gosh, I never thought of that?  I eat stuff that's bad for me too, just had dinner at Olive garden (Bread Sticks) Yummy, but had wheat pasta. You know what you should try for a satisfying desert?  Cool Whip n Sugar Free Hello. You can eat almost an unlimited amount of that.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2019)

But then you are eating artificial sugars, some of which degrade into formaldehyde


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> But then you are eating artificial sugars, some of which degrade into formaldehyde



Im going to be 65, nothing has happened. It's not something I eat everyday.  My grandfather was told to stop smoking, drinking, eating Horrible food and was morbitly obese. He lived 20 more years after that. Not everyone reacts to thing's the same.  No food is the Perfect food.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> But then you are eating artificial sugars, some of which degrade into formaldehyde


Well, wouldn't formaldehyde keep him well preserved?


----------



## Patnono (Aug 24, 2019)

win231 said:


> Well, wouldn't formaldehyde keep him well preserved?



Lol, that was Me, I don't think they had artificial sweeteners when my grandfather was around?


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Im going to be 65, nothing has happened. It's not something I eat everyday.  My grandfather was told to stop smoking, drinking, eating Horrible food and was morbitly obese. He lived 20 more years after that. Not everyone reacts to thing's the same.  No food is the Perfect food.


According to Al Bundy, Weenie Tots are "Nature's Perfect Food."


----------



## Patnono (Aug 25, 2019)

win231 said:


> According to Al Bundy, Weenie Tots are "Nature's Perfect Food."


Never cared for All Bundy, but that's Funny


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> I've been a type II for 25  years.  I was tired of it ruling every aspect of my life,
> Five years ago, I said to hell with it!  I   still take my drugs, but the measuring, monitoring when and what to eat- were discarded.
> I'm still careful, but I will no longer be a slave to  rules.
> There are a log of rules, what foods,  when, how often that are in error.  I'm going to live what years of my life that are left as I
> ...


I feel the same way as you.  I eat what I feel is best for me most of the time.  I could not stand constant vigilance!


----------



## Patnono (Aug 25, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I feel the same way as you.  I eat what I feel is best for me most of the time.  I could not stand constant vigilance!



That's what Was driving me CRAZY when I was First diagnosed. Doctors didn't seem to have a clue?  Doing research, I would go out and buy almost everything it said that I should be eating and doing everything it said to do?  I suffer from anxiety and depression. Trying to keep track of the does and Don'ts of diabetes was creating other health issues.  Now I've given myself a break from the Craziness. I take my medication, don't stress so much about what I ate, but pay more attention to it.


----------

